# A day at the Lunatic Asylum



## Happysucks (Jul 24, 2007)

December 20, 1821, the South Carolina State Legislature passed a statute-at-large approving $30,000 to build the S.C. Lunatic Asylum and school for the deaf and dumb. This legislation made South Carolina the second state in the nation (after Virginia) to provide funds for the care and treatment of people with mental illnesses.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

I want to see inside!


----------



## Happysucks (Jul 24, 2007)

DigitalDiva said:


> I want to see inside!



I'm working on that


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 24, 2007)

> S.C. Lunatic Asylum and school for the deaf and dumb


 
Were they both in the same place?  Wow, we've come a long way in understanding people haven't we?  Or have we?

The picture that caught my attention was the 4th one of the chair beside the window.  I got a mental image of someone sitting in that chair for hours on end removing those bricks from that wall (the pile under/beside the chair).


----------



## hamster (Jul 24, 2007)

These are fantastic!


----------



## usayit (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice photos... I too like the one with the chair by the wall.  It brings a past or ghostly "human" aspect to the photo.

I live near one of the largest mental health complex in the nation.. Greystone Park in North New Jersey.  Most of the complex has been abandoned and is in a state of dilapidation.  I've been trying to gain access to that place for years but it is sealed up tighter than a state prison. Due in part to the fact that parts of the facility are still in operation.  

Reading the history of mental health in our country during the 1800s is a very  bittersweet story.  Greystone had a wonderful start.. state of the art faciilities.. self contained city of sorts... but was soon brought down by stories of abuse and neglect.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 25, 2007)

Well done. Very 'gritty' feel to this series. It makes me feel sad for some reason to see all those broken windows and the rusted staircase.


----------

